# looking for decent budget waders.



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm looking for some decent chest waders for a budget price (under 150) which will primarily be used a couple of times ayear for the walleye run on the maumee. They may see some other use too.

I'm 6'0, 215, and since the run in in march and in like 40deg water I would like something that would be aleast alittle warm. I can always wear some thermals under them too.

What are better stocking foot or boot foot? or is it a preferance thing?

Thanks for any suggestions,

J-


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Go to bass pro and pitch up a pair of their neoprene waders. If budget is what you are looking for just get boot foot. I switched to Simms but use my old pair of neo's still for taking out docks and such. There is nothing wrong with them, but spending as much time on the water as I do I opted for a breathable pair.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Maverick1 said:


> Go to bass pro and pitch up a pair of their neoprene waders. If budget is what you are looking for just get boot foot. I switched to Simms but use my old pair of neo's still for taking out docks and such. There is nothing wrong with them, but spending as much time on the water as I do I opted for a breathable pair.


copy thanks

J-


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am still using some old Lake and Trail waders from Meijer that I bought in 1998 on the way down to fish in Maumee. They're Neoprene boot foots and have never leaked on me (knock on wood)... That pair of waders has seen uncountable hours in rivers allover Michigan and Ohio, 3 Great Lakes, and other lakes, etc... They will last a LONG time if you take care of them.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

If you think you may use them during the warmer months for trout or smallmouth fishing I would think twice on neoprenes. They work great for the spring but once the temps start to rise you may regret them.

I believe both Bass Pro and Cabela's offer boot foot breathables that are at a modest price. Follow what Mav said, stay with boot foot unless you plan to do some serious walking in them. Boot foots are far easier and often time much less expensive. Plus you will never have to worry about laces that always seem to break when you are miles from home and don't have a spare set.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Downstream Drift makes a good point. If you are ever going to use them in the late spring, summer or fall; and since you can spend up to $150, I would go with bootfoot breathables. In cold water put on 2 or 3 pair of undergarments and good wool socks... make sure the bootfoots are big enough to give plenty of room with thick socks. Best to get bootfoots made of or lined with neoprene or some insulating material. 

I see you are in Ypsi. If you ever get up to Brighton you might want to stop at the Midwest Sport Shop. The last time I was in there they had some of the Frogg Toggs waders...... that is what I have now and like them so far.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had a pair of them all. In the end I like the boot foot breathable. Neopreans are great in the winter, but you are going to roast in the summer with them. I got a pair from Orvis for $199. I blew the crotch out of them this year and the replaced them with a new pair for free.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I was a neoprene guy for years - they were amazing after wearing the old basic rubber waders for my first 25 years, or so. Last year I went to AK, and got my wife and I some breathables waders, and they are so much nicer for walking around a lot. More work, for sure, since we have stockingfoot. But comfortable, and great for walking. But if I was going to stand in winter water all day long, I would want those *bootfoot neos*. 3.5 mm are fine for me, with some polypro long underwear and a pair of fleece or sweat pants. 2 pairs of socks. If you are prone to getting cold easily, 5 mm neos are you deal. Gotta be bootfoot unless you are very warm blooded. 

Felt soles suck if you walk around in the snow at all. They also are being outlawed in some places (Alaska for one) to prevent the spread of invasive species.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

cool thanks for all the info guys. I am leaning towards some breathables with sweats and poly pro thermals under for the winter/early spring and they would work for summer too. I'm sure I could find a use for em in the warms months too, LOL

J-


----------

